# Lionel 259E Variations



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I recently obtained 2 Lionel 259E locomotives. Both are black. I believe that there was also a gun metal version. One has rimmed open spoke drivers while the other has plain solid spoked drivers. There is also a difference in the headlight housing-one is black and the other is silver. Also, the Lionel nameplate on the pickup plate is brass on the open spoke unit and silver on the other. There are some differences in the wheels in the pilot and trailing trucks between the two, but I think this may be a result of some customizing. Does anyone know about these variations and what is the proper type of wheels in the pilot and trailing trucks (spoked or plain).


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think someone interchanged the pilot truck and trailing truck on the top engine in the picture.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No thats how its supposed to be, tj or tman, the tin plate guys can ahead some light on this. My 259s have different wheels too. I think I might even have a hybrid of both of yours. My pilots, and trailers don't have any spokes. I do know the parts for the domes, railings etc can be different. Some are copper and some tin. Your Lionel plates as different on yours too. Yes there was a gunmetal, and an elusive all crome model. I tried to recreate the crome one, but that was a bust. They look nice!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The bottom one might be repainted, also some have weights in the back and some don't.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lionel changed motors on the 259 in the mid-1930's, I recall, and drive wheels with it. The nickel rim are early, the cast spoke are later.

Trim changed from copper/brass to chrome plate.

It looks to me like your boiler front is a flat black repaint. I don't believe any headlamps or marker lights were ever black.

The Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains Prewar should have a more detailed listing of the various loco types and the associated production dates.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Lionel changed motors on the 259 in the mid-1930's, I recall, and drive wheels with it. The nickel rim are early, the cast spoke are later.
> 
> Trim changed from copper/brass to chrome plate.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. After taking a closer look, I can see the paint touch up,on the pilot and boiler cover. The main body was not repainted. The motors have different gearing too. both units came from the same owner, and I think he interchanged some parts. I knew him, and he was often doing this kind of thing, I will try to put one of them back to original as far as possible. Thanks for your input.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

